# Lock wait timeout exceeded; try restarting transaction



## OnDemand (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, kann damit jemand was anfangen? Google sagt mir zwar wie es entstehen kann, aber so richtig glauben kann ich es nicht. Ich habe mehrere 1000 Updatebefehle, die hintereinander ausgeführt werden, aber keine sollte den anderen blockieren. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Exception und wie man sie vermeiden kann?? 

Mein Programm ist damit in der vergangenen Nacht inklusive Glassfish völlig abgestürzt, davor lief es ohne Probleme

  java.sql.SQLException: Lock wait timeout exceeded; try restarting transaction


----------

